# Timex Weekender as a watch for wearing with interchangeable straps.... Your thoughts please



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

I'm in search of a decent watch that would allow me to interchange straps according to whim, and possibly to complement "trad" attire. Your thoughts on this watch and other suggestions would be most appreciated. (Reviews would be ideal.) Thank you.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

You can find good deals on various Seiko 5 models on Amazon. Easily changeable 18mm NATO straps give you lots of options.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Good choice, get one black and one white face to mix it up!!


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

smmrfld said:


> You can find good deals on various Seiko 5 models on Amazon. Easily changeable 18mm NATO straps give you lots of options.


Thanks for the recommendation. Are you recommending that one pay twice as much - than the weekender- for the Seiko 5? (However, it is an automatic rather than quartz movement.)


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Good choice, get one black and one white face to mix it up!!


It is a good thing that I was not able to decide between the dials (i.e. face) in a local store! I can buy both the black and white dials on Amazon for a lower price. Thanks.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Brio1 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. Are you recommending that one pay twice as much - than the weekender- for the Seiko 5? (However, it is an automatic rather than quartz movement.)


The Timex is basically a throw-away watch. It's not bad at what it does (tell time) and that is enough for most people. The Seiko 5 line of watches represent an unbeatable value even at several times the price of a Timex. The movements are stout (although non-hacking in most models) and the fit and finish are tight. They also have a myriad of designs to fit most tastes. I'd say both options are "trad," the Timex for its no-frills utilitarianism and the Seiko as something just a bit more precious but no less hard-wearing.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> The Timex is basically a throw-away watch. It's not bad at what it does (tell time) and that is enough for most people. The Seiko 5 line of watches represent an unbeatable value even at several times the price of a Timex. The movements are stout (although non-hacking in most models) and the fit and finish are tight. They also have a myriad of designs to fit most tastes. I'd say both options are "trad," the Timex for its no-frills utilitarianism and the Seiko as something just a bit more precious but no less hard-wearing.


Do you happen to know how many years the warranty is on the Seiko? It is one year on the Timex. Thanks.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Brio1 said:


> Do you happen to know how many years the warranty is on the Seiko? It is one year on the Timex. Thanks.


Seiko factory warranty is three years if purchased in the US from an authorized dealer.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I bought a Seiko 5 from Amazon a few months back, I've only worn it a few times and I can no longer adjust the day/date. My el cheapo Timex that's years old is still running like a champ, go figure.

Brian


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

vwguy said:


> I bought a Seiko 5 from Amazon a few months back, I've only worn it a few times and I can no longer adjust the day/date. My el cheapo Timex that's years old is still running like a champ, go figure.
> 
> Brian


Can you elaborate on the problem? Seiko's "quickset" date feature can be tricky if it gets out of phase.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> Can you elaborate on the problem? Seiko's "quickset" date feature can be tricky if it gets out of phase.


I will keep the Seiko in mind, but will probably buy a Timex Weekender. I've spent several thousand dollars on "fine swiss timepieces", so it will be nice to acquire a watch @ $30.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

hardline_42 said:


> Can you elaborate on the problem? Seiko's "quickset" date feature can be tricky if it gets out of phase.


Yesterday after I adjusted the time and then tried to adjust the day & date, it didn't work. I could get the day to change one day at a time and that was it, then it wouldn't change at all. The date would move a bit, but stayed stuck on the date. Then at some point the pin nothing at all would happen for either feature. As the watch goes thru the hours, the day & date will change in a 24 hour period. So, if you have any tips or tricks to get it working again, I'd love to hear it.

Brian


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Brio1 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. Are you recommending that one pay twice as much - than the weekender- for the Seiko 5? (However, it is an automatic rather than quartz movement.)


Yes I am...you're still only talking $60-$65 so not a huge investment and it's a much better watch.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

smmrfld said:


> Yes I am...you're still only talking $60-$65 so not a huge investment and it's a much better watch.


OK, point taken, sir. I would prefer an automatic movement over a quartz movement, and the warranty is considerably better at 3 years than the 1 year on the Timex. However, having owned only Swiss automatic movements, I wonder how the Japanese automatic compares for around $60. Thanks.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

smmrfld said:


> You can find good deals on various Seiko 5 models on Amazon. Easily changeable 18mm NATO straps give you lots of options.


Sorry, I forgot to inquire if the straps are just as easy to change on the Seiko compared with the Weekender. Thanks again.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Very easy to change...would imagine quite similar to the Timex.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

The movement has been around for many years, is considered quite reliable, and gets you out of the throwaway category.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

smmrfld said:


> Very easy to change...would imagine quite similar to the Timex.


Thanks, I'm glad to "hear" this!


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

smmrfld said:


> The movement has been around for many years, is considered quite reliable, and gets you out of the throwaway category.


That is an excellent point. I had a friend that paid over $1000 for a swiss quartz movement. :icon_headagainstwal (She was quite upset when informed that essentially the watch was disposable.)


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

This is the watch I own (and I believe the poster OCBD has the same one) which I highly recommend. Looks great with pretty much any 18mm nylon strap. I like this model better than the Weekender.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00352L1IU/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

My experience with Timex and J. Crew:

I received this as a gift last Christmas

The leather is wearing badly and I do not believe it will hold up past the coming spring. I would not reccomend it.

I recieved this a birthday gift in February of this year. *It features interchangeable nylon straps.* 
https://www.jcrew.com/AST/Navigatio...0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~timex/48137.jsp

I am wearing it as I type now. It has held up well besides slight knicks on the crown/bezel from knocking it against corners and countertops. I haven't bought any other colored bands, yet. The nylon band pictured is of course included. It has retained it's color after a few dips in chlorinated pools and salt water and shows no sign of fray or other damage. I would reccomend it.

I don't normally patronize J. Crew; these were gifts. It seems wasteful to pay 200% more for the same watch. Must be because it's "vintage" or some jazz like that.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Brio1 said:


> Sorry, I forgot to inquire if the straps are just as easy to change on the Seiko compared with the Weekender. Thanks again.


There _are_ Seiko 5s with integrated bands that can't be removed, but those look ugly and so are easy to avoid. My Seiko 5 (which I love, and enjoy wearing much more than my Timex Easy Reader), has 20 mm lugs, but I understand that most of them have 18mm. Amazon isn't very helpful on this front, since their Seiko 5 watch size info tends to vary.


----------



## TSWalker (Nov 2, 2011)

Here's my review of the Timex:

https://www.amazon.com/review/R16GISKVSMYU6/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm

The Timex does convey a utilitarian message; I only wear mine with casual clothing (of the sort one might wear to the pool or running errands) so this does not bother me in the slightest.

The Seiko is definitely the more fashionable choice, but I'm cheap and have vision problems, so I go no frills. Get whatever you're comfortable with.


----------



## Mister Krabs (Jun 1, 2012)

I like the seiko 5, but it's still a throwaway watch in the sense that it would cost more to repair than it is worth. They're both cheap enough, buy a dark one and a light one and get one of each brand.


----------



## mingus2112 (Dec 6, 2011)

Shooting you a PM


vwguy said:


> Yesterday after I adjusted the time and then tried to adjust the day & date, it didn't work. I could get the day to change one day at a time and that was it, then it wouldn't change at all. The date would move a bit, but stayed stuck on the date. Then at some point the pin nothing at all would happen for either feature. As the watch goes thru the hours, the day & date will change in a 24 hour period. So, if you have any tips or tricks to get it working again, I'd love to hear it.
> 
> Brian


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

The Weekender was my last experience with a Timex, and will probably be my last. Within a week, the crown and stem jumped ship during one day's daily wear.

Interestingly enough, my next purchase of a watch that could accommodate NATO straps was, I believe, the same Seiko 5 vwguy now has issues with. Aside from some unwound downtime it had to catch up with a couple times, I haven't had any issues with it. Side-by-side, the Weekender is no comparison to the 5 insofar as substance goes, but durability is key, and I do hope the 5 keeps up as well as it has for me.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

ArtVandalay said:


> This is the watch I own (and I believe the poster OCBD has the same one) which I highly recommend. Looks great with pretty much any 18mm nylon strap. I like this model better than the Weekender.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00352L1IU/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00


Yep, that is my watch. I would recommend it as well. I have a had it for over a year now and have had no issues. Good luck.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

oxford cloth button down said:


> Yep, that is my watch. I would recommend it as well. I have a had it for over a year now and have had no issues. Good luck.


I've got one as well. My only complaint is that the Indiglo feature stopped working after two months. I shouldn't complain though, as I only paid $9.95 for it at Target (I guess they were trying to clear them out for the Weekenders).


----------



## SigmaSix (Feb 21, 2013)

I received this Timex Originals today. I have had a Timex easy reader in the past but I really never cared for the shape of the case and the hand style. This watch was about twice what an easy reader is and the case is what I would call "tumbled" to give it an aged appearance.

The lug width is 18mm so my ribbon bands should fit quite nicely.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

SigmaSix said:


> I received this Timex Originals today. I have had a Timex easy reader in the past but I really never cared for the shape of the case and the hand style. This watch was about twice what an easy reader is and the case is what I would call "tumbled" to give it an aged appearance.
> 
> The lug width is 18mm so my ribbon bands should fit quite nicely.


That's very nice. Much better than the Easy Reader. Love that Roman dial.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

I have a Weekender and like it just fine. It cost less than $20, has a mineral crystal and a very clean, uncluttered look. It looks great with NATO bands. Given the price, I'm more than pleased.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

SigmaSix said:


> I received this Timex Originals today. I have had a Timex easy reader in the past but I really never cared for the shape of the case and the hand style. This watch was about twice what an easy reader is and the case is what I would call "tumbled" to give it an aged appearance.
> 
> The lug width is 18mm so my ribbon bands should fit quite nicely.


I also like the Roman numerals and hands on the dial of this watch. I would prefer a mechanical movement, nevertheless I would be pleased with this model. Enjoy it, sir.


----------



## TradThrifter (Oct 22, 2012)

I have enjoyed my Weekender for a couple years with no issues. Very versatile and easy to change straps. I get straps from BB


----------



## Captain America (Aug 28, 2012)

You can go around in circles on this question. Right now I'm wearing a circa 1978 Timex automatic on a band. The model keeps excellent time and makes no noise; it seems very durable and solid compared to the current Timexes I've seen, which seem to be pretty cheapo. .. but again, that's their virtue; you can scrape your wrist against a cement wall without much concern while wearing this kind of watch.

I think the most for your money might be to buy an old used Timex off of someone on ebay. These might even be more durable. Heck, how many years is it since 1978. Remember the band Air Supply? the Little River Band? Bob Seger?


----------



## jimw (May 4, 2009)

The weekender is ok - I've had mine for close to 2 yrs without any issues; on the other hand, be prepared for a very loud movement! I've had to move mine from my nightstand, and I can still hear it from across the room.


----------



## Essential (Mar 20, 2012)

jimw said:


> The weekender is ok - I've had mine for close to 2 yrs without any issues; on the other hand, be prepared for a very loud movement! I've had to move mine from my nightstand, and I can still hear it from across the room.


So true. I hid my watches in a box at night because they were too distracting when I slept. Then I slowly forgot about them until now!


----------

